
Salesforce in advanced talks to buy MuleSoft - coloneltcb
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-mulesoft-m-a-salesforce-exclusive/exclusive-salesforce-in-advanced-talks-to-buy-mulesoft-sources-idUSKBN1GW24N?feedType=RSS&feedName=businessNews&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+reuters%2FbusinessNews+%28Business+News%29
======
dang
We moved most of the comments to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16633267](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16633267),
which is the thread about the actual sale.

------
eddieroger
If this isn't click bait, I don't know what is. There is no content in the
three paragraph, three sentence article, no confirmation from either side, and
a file photo from years ago that takes up more space than the words. What's
the point of publishing this, let alone submitting it to Hacker News, if
there's nothing in it?

~~~
dpflan
Apparently, it's enough content to push up Mulesoft's stock price:

>
> [https://www.google.com/search?tbm=fin&q=NYSE:+MULE&stick=H4s...](https://www.google.com/search?tbm=fin&q=NYSE:+MULE&stick=H4sIAAAAAAAAAONgecRowS3w8sc9YSn9SWtOXmPU5OIKzsgvd80rySypFJLmYoOyBKX4uXj10_UNDZPNKovyCpJMeACIgmJKPQAAAA&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwisrsmao_vZAhVN0lMKHRZADcYQ6c8CCDkwAA&biw=1668&bih=1746#scso=uid_2jCxWvuQI4eszwLZ3ovQDA_5:0)

------
orliesaurus
These reuters.com writers, sure were in a rush to publish the article:
[https://imgur.com/a/m1FBF](https://imgur.com/a/m1FBF)

------
jdlyga
They're also planning on licensing 40acres technology along with the MuleSoft
deal for a complete technological package. But I don't see that deal going
through at all.

~~~
itomato
Reddit is -> that way

